# satin ball allergy?



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

OK so I started Stoli on satin balls a week ago to get him to gain a few pounds and hopefully his ribs would disappear. Last measurement was 67 lbs and 29" tall; I have before and after pictures I will have to post tomorrow as I am at work right now but here's the issue I have noticed he's started itching behind his shoulders more than usual so I was thinking maybe he's having an issue with the oats and cereal. I used cheerios as that was all I had and didn't read the recipe at the grocery store correctly apparently; but I am wondering if Stoli is having some tolerance issues with these; he's never had food with grain in it so I have nothing really to look back on. Now I honestly don't see much different in his size/weight but when I post the pictures I will let you all decide if maybe they aren't needed anymore; but if I were to continue with the satin balls another week or so is there alternatives I can put in them for the oats and cereal??? I got the recipe off the link in a thread off this forum too if anyone wants to know the recipe i used.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so here are the pics I mentioned; in your opinion do I continue with the satin balls or no?

Before satin balls



























And here's a week later I just gave him his last one yesterday


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know his age, but if under two, I would want him thin per hip health while maturing; 
mine looked like your's weight wise, while younger (like a skinny coyote, like she was under fed). She had plenty of food (raw fed) but she was smarter than me & ate the rite amount!
After 2 yo, her appetite took off!
I too was concerned with the satin ball ingredients & never fed; just let mine grow slowly, naturally, & she is now 26", 90#! (over standard for a female)


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

What is the dog's main kibble? It would be easier and healthier to switch that than supplement. If you would rather supplement there are much better supplements than making satin balls. If the dog is eating a high protein food you may want to dial that back to where more calories come from fat.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh ya he is on TOTW gets about 2.5 cups at night with tripe and Raw in the morning... He is 17 months now and an extremely picky eater which started my whole concern with his weight


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought adding some oil, fish oil as in Grizzly Salmon Oil, adds calories.
Sounds like he is well fed, & mine was a picky eater also = not any more! ha


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you possibly post the recipe you used? I"m too lazy to look, LOL.

Many satin balls use cereal, which can contain allergens. Here is the recipe I use:



> 5 lbs ground beef (the fatty kind)
> 8 eggs with shells
> 16oz Philadelphia or other cream cheese
> 4 packets gelatin
> ...


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> Oh ya he is on TOTW gets about 2.5 cups at night with tripe and Raw in the morning... He is 17 months now and an extremely picky eater which started my whole concern with his weight


 
Well I would imagine that it might be harder to get certain foods in Idaho than say, NYC. You need to dial back the protein and increase fat. 


Energy Level 3: Formulated for high-energy exercise and vigorous activity 3 to 4 days per week | Native® Performance Dog Food

I'm assuming this is available by you, the other foods that could help you are defintely not available in your area.

You could cut your feed bill by 30% or more and have better results.

Try it.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Well I would imagine that it might be harder to get certain foods in Idaho than say, NYC. You need to dial back the protein and increase fat.
> 
> 
> Energy Level 3: Formulated for high-energy exercise and vigorous activity 3 to 4 days per week | Native® Performance Dog Food
> ...


 
I will take a look tomorrow at the store we go to and see if they have this kind; if not what other ways would you suggest I add fat to the diet or other foods to try???


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> I will take a look tomorrow at the store we go to and see if they have this kind; if not what other ways would you suggest I add fat to the diet or other foods to try???


Egg yolks are good and so is any animal fat like chunks of pork or beef fat but I think its better to find a better food, and not better in terms of the way the ingredients read.

Ask you local guy to get Native, it is available about 75 miles from Boise and chances are your local store uses the same distributor, so it is just a matter of him ordering it.

Other good ones are Eagle Power Pack, that has good distribution but the easiest by far will be Eukanuba Premium 30/20 and Pro Plan Performance.

I would pick Euk over Pro Plan because it doesnt not contain and glutan meals.

Native is a much better value at $40 a bag (40lbs) with coupons and I bet if you ask around they can get it for you. Just tell them a store outside Boise has it. This is the store that has it:

Kringles Korner Healthier Pet Food Star, Idaho

It does't make sense to drive to get it though!!!

If you can get Eagle Power Pack easily then grab it, good food.


----------

